# Kaufberatung Bike bis 1000



## Eosride (29. August 2013)

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich suchen ein Bike für sie. Da sie absolute Anfängerin ist möchten wir auch nicht so viel ausgeben, bei 1000 liegt unsere Schmerzgrenze für ein neues Bike. Jetzt haben wir schon gesucht und geschaut und sind uns bei einigen Sachen nicht sicher.

1. Muß es extra ein Bike für Ladies sein also ein geknicktes Oberrohr, sorry bin selber kein Fachmann  Sie ist 1,75, hab gelesen das Männerbikes ebenfalls  genommen werden könnten. Andere schreiben wiederrum bloß nicht, taube Hände, schmerzen im Rücken usw...Also was meint ihr?
2. Hardtail oder Fully? Mir ist bekannt das man für ein einigermaßen gutes Fully 1500-1600 ausgeben sollte. Ich selbst fahre ein Hardtail mir relativ guter Ausstattung. Wir möchten hauptsächlich Feldwege und leichte Trails fahren. 
Währe da ein Fully nicht doch besser was den Komfort und die Fahrsicherheit angeht, hoch beansprucht wird es ja nicht 

Diese beiden Bikes haben wir jetzt mal herausgesucht, was meint ihr?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-125-Diva_id_21812_.htm

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3/

Sind für jeden Tip Dankbar...


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2013)

Bei 175cm braucht sie nicht unbedingt ein Damen Modell.
Bei Sattel und Lenker aber  schon. Sitzposition Rücken 60°

Es kommt auf das Verhältnis der Länge von Oberkörper
 und Beine an.
Um das zu bestimmen misst man die Innenbeinlänge für 
die Rahmenberechnung:
https://www.boc24.de/info/rahmenhoehe






 Dies ist jedoch nur ein theoretischer Annäherungswert!

Frau muss zu den Rädern gehen, drauf sitzen und fahren,
das Gefühl muss stimmen, auch bei einer Beginnerin.

Auf jeden Fall ein Fully. Warum soll man auf Komfort ver-
zichten? Es gibt keinen Grund.

 Als Mountainbike für Touren ist ein Hardtail  bei  Stoppuhr-
orientierten AficionadosInnen und selbstverliebten Indi-
vidualistInnen und SchrulligenInnen bevor-zugt. 

Genußorientiertes,mit vollkommenem Naturerlebnis der Sinne 
verbundenes Ge-länderadfahren, sieht anders aus, im Wortsinne.

Empfehlenswert ist auch der Kauf eines gebrauchten Fullys
'beim Händler um die Ecke'. Fahrräder haben einen enormen
Preisverfall, für 1300 kann man ein einjähriges MTB mit Neupreis
2000 erstehen, hat eine gewisse Garantie und eine anlaufstelle
für kleine Justierungen an Schaltung, Suspension etc., oft zum
Preis eines Beitrages für die Kaffeekasse. 

Die Ausstattung von Antrieb und Bremsen bzw. aller Komponenten
 ist eine 'Preisklasse- und Qualitätsklasse' höherwertiger und
 damit auch LEICHTER, ein ganz und gar nicht unwichtiger Faktor,
 im Vergleich zum zum 1500 Neurad.

 Passt das erste Rad dann doch nicht zur Fahrerin ist ein Weiterver-
kauf mit weniger Verlust verbunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupfnudl (30. August 2013)

Gerade bei einer Schmerzgrenze von 1000  und für Fahrten ohne besondere technische Ansprüche würde ich eher ein Hardtail mit um die 100 mm Federweg wählen.

Da bekommst du weit bessere Komponenten als bei einem Fully im gleichen Preisbereich, es ist wartungsärmer und leichter. Schau dich zB mal bei Cube um, die haben im 1000-Bereich immer ganz solide Bikes (nein, dafür bekomme ich kein Geld ).

 Sollte sie dann Blut lecken, kann sie in 2-3 Jahren immer noch auf ein  Fully umsteigen und wird dann auch genauer wissen, was sie braucht.

Zu Damen-Bikes kann ich wenig sagen, ich seh das auch eher als Marketingmasche, aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Wie 4mate schon sagte, ist es wichtig, daß sie vorher ein paar Bikes probefährt und sich auf dem Teil wohlfühlt!


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Gerade bei einer Schmerzgrenze von 1000  und für Fahrten ohne besondere technische Ansprüche würde ich eher ein Hardtail mit um die 100 mm Federweg wählen.
> 
> Da bekommst du weit bessere Komponenten als bei einem Fully im gleichen Preisbereich, es ist wartungsärmer und leichter. Schau dich zB mal bei Cube um, die haben im 1000-Bereich immer ganz solide Bikes (nein, dafür bekomme ich kein Geld ).
> 
> ...



dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kaiii (30. August 2013)

Ich kann in dem Preisbereich das Team Ambition 5.0 von Transalp 24 empfehlen (999 ). Wenn man dort anruft bekommt man sehr kompetente Beratung und kann sein Rad auf die Körpermaße anpassen lassen. 
Die Räder werden erst nach der Bestellung individuell für den Kunden montiert und sind dazu noch sehr leicht und mit guten Bauteilen versehen. (Auch Naben und Steuersatz) 
Ich persönlich bin aufjedenfall total zufrieden mit dem Rad und dem Service. Habe auch sehr lange nach dem richtigen Rad gesucht.

Meine Freundin fährt auch gerne damit obwohl es ihr meiner Meinung nach zu groß ist 
Es lohnt sich aufjedenfall mal auf deren Internetseite zu schauen.


----------



## MatzeZ (30. August 2013)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass das Copperhead 3 ein wirklich tolles Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Haben für meine Freundin die 2012er Version gekauft damals. Obwohl sie seither auf ein wesentlich teureres (Faktor 5) Carbon Fully umgestiegen ist, mag sie das Copperhead immer noch sehr. Warum?

- sehr geringe Überstandshöhe - bei Rahmenhöhe 42
- wendig flinke Geometrie, macht Spaß
- ist recht leicht (und kann später für relativ kleines Geld noch leichter gemacht werden) 
- robust und stabil - das Bike läuft seither problemlos
- sehr gut ausgestattet für den Preis

Einziger (klitzekleiner) Nachteil: das Rad tritt einem ordentlich in den Hintern beim Überfahren kleinerer Hindernisse. Auf einem Marathon kann das mit der Zeit etwas unangenehm werden. Evtl. kann man das durch eine andere Sattelstütze verbessern.

(Persönliche) Vergleiche zu anderen Bikes in der Preisklasse kann ich nicht ziehen. 
Habe gelesen das Transalp24.de was vergleichbar gutes zu bieten hat.


----------



## Eosride (30. August 2013)

ok wenn ich jetzt noch das hier ins Rennen werfen würde.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1283/a86774/slide-125-sl-diva.html
Kostet zwar 300 mehr ist von der Austattung einem guten Hardtail aber sehr ähnlich. Ich meinen wenn sie jetzt ein Hardtail kauft und in 2 Jahren doch ein Fully will dann macht man ja immer Verlust. Dieses hier ist zwar über dem vorgesehenem Budget aber damit wäre sie für die nächsten Jahre doch gut ausgerüstet, oder? Die günstigere Version ist leider schon ausverkauft.
Gibt es an dem Bike atwas auszusetzen?


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

Ja: Rahmengröße ist 19". Keine anderen Größen mehr lieferbar


----------



## Eosride (30. August 2013)

19" würden aber bei einer Schritthöhe von 85 cm gut passen , also zuschlagen oder gibt es bessere für das Geld?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

Es ist zu groß für 172cm, das OR misst 593mm.


----------



## Eosride (30. August 2013)

Ah ok ich dachte das wäre für 1,75 und eine Schrifthöche von 85 cm optimal. Der gute Mann bei bike-discount sagte dies jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LilianB (31. August 2013)

Bloß nicht machen ! Man hat mir Grade bei derselben Körpergröße und derselben Schrittlänge ein Copperhead 3 mit 51er rahmenhöhe verkauft, das Oberrohr Maß dort 60cm. Das Rad war erschlagende zwei Nummern zu groß, nach vielen hin und her habe ich einen anderen Händler gefunden der mir das Große in das Kleinere getauscht hat. Ich fahre nun einen S Rahmen, mit dem Größeren hätte ich nie ordentlich fahren können. Ich habe mich da auch leider auf den Händler verlassen, dieser wollte offensichtlich nur verkaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Batman (31. August 2013)

Hallo,

bin zwar keine Lady, aber ich hoffe man verzeiht mir diesen Umstand..

Habt Ihr schon mal über ein gebrauchtes Rad nachgedacht?
Ich kenne einige Leute, die beim Umstieg von Hardtail auf Fully ein Aha Erlebnis hatten.

Ein Fully ist universeller einsetzbar als das HT. Falls man dann doch schnell mehr will und für 1000 gibts sichr schon was anständiges...


----------



## Eosride (31. August 2013)

Batman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin zwar keine Lady, aber ich hoffe man verzeiht mir diesen Umstand..
> 
> ...


Leider nein, ein relativ solides  fully für 1000  ist fast nicht machbar es seih denn es war ein Angebot wie die radons. Für 1000 bekommt man ein anständiges hardtail alla copperfield 3. Werden uns wohl nach einem hardtail umschauen , leider gibt es wenig Auswahl an ladiebikes bzw sind diese für den gleichen Preis schlechter ausgestattet.
Ein gebrauchtes klingt erstmal nicht schlecht aber es soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk werden und das sollte neu sein 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2013)

19 zoll - hmm- bei meinen enduros ( nico und RM - ( fahre ich auch 19 zoll - schrittlänge 81 ) , bei den HT´s aber nur 17 zoll ... kommt immer auf die geo an . niy erzählen lassen - unbedingt probefahren - nicht  nur sitzen ... fahren ,... greez , k.


----------



## Kalles (6. September 2013)

Hallo

Ein HT würde ich ein 29 er beforzugen. Besseres Überrollverhalten, größeres Luftvolumen welches zu erheblich mehr Komfortabilität führt (nicht über 1.5bar), sehr agil. Bei der Körpergröße z.B. das Specialized Myka in L.
Das Herrenrad, Scott Aspect 910 Gr. M. Ausstattung besser, sogar schon eine Luftgabel, aber kein Damenbike u. vom Fahrgefühl nicht das gleiche.
Selber testen.

Wenn ihr wollt helfe ich gerne.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## theonlydfens (6. September 2013)

Eosride schrieb:


> ok wenn ich jetzt noch das hier ins Rennen werfen würde.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1283/a86774/slide-125-sl-diva.html
> Kostet zwar 300 mehr ist von der Austattung einem guten Hardtail aber sehr ähnlich. Ich meinen wenn sie jetzt ein Hardtail kauft und in 2 Jahren doch ein Fully will dann macht man ja immer Verlust. Dieses hier ist zwar über dem vorgesehenem Budget aber damit wäre sie für die nächsten Jahre doch gut ausgerüstet, oder? Die günstigere Version ist leider schon ausverkauft.
> Gibt es an dem Bike atwas auszusetzen?



radon hat`s in bonn im laden stehen...glaub noch 4 stück (19") reduziert auf 999 euro. einfach mal anrufen gestern war es jedenfalls noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (13. September 2013)

Batman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin zwar keine Lady, aber ich hoffe man verzeiht mir diesen Umstand..
> 
> ...



Das Aha-Erlebnis tritt dann ein, wenn man eine solide Fahrtechnik (mit Hardtail) sammelt und mit diesen Fähigkeiten auf ein (anständiges) Fully steigt. 

Ansonsten kompensiert bzw. vertuscht ein Fully (vor allem am Anfang) nur nicht vorhandene Fähigkeiten, und das ist eher schade, finde ich.

Mir selbst hat man ein Fully verkauft am Anfang. Das Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich erst vor kurzem beim Umstieg auf ein Hardtail: Unmittelbare Rückmeldung, direktes Fahrerlebnis, sehr klares und direktes Fahren im Allgemeinen. 

Ich komme mir rückwirkend um genau das betrogen vor.


----------



## Batman (14. September 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das Aha-Erlebnis tritt dann ein, wenn man eine solide Fahrtechnik (mit Hardtail) sammelt und mit diesen Fähigkeiten auf ein (anständiges) Fully steigt.
> 
> Ansonsten kompensiert bzw. vertuscht ein Fully (vor allem am Anfang) nur nicht vorhandene Fähigkeiten, und das ist eher schade, finde ich.
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Fully war?

Ich zumindest finde nicht, dass man auf einem Hardtail "lernen" muss. Ws ist schlimm daran, dass es mich mit nem Fully nicht gleich hinbrezelt wenn ich mal nen Fahrfehler begehe?? 
Habe zwar auch auf nem Hardtail angefangen, das liegt aber eher daran, dass es 20 Jahre her ist..


----------



## Warnschild (14. September 2013)

Batman schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Fully war?
> 
> Ich zumindest finde nicht, dass man auf einem Hardtail "lernen" muss. Ws ist schlimm daran, dass es mich mit nem Fully nicht gleich hinbrezelt wenn ich mal nen Fahrfehler begehe??
> Habe zwar auch auf nem Hardtail angefangen, das liegt aber eher daran, dass es 20 Jahre her ist..



Es war ein Focus. 

Ich bin nur misstrauisch, wenn mir jemand erzählt, er/sie bräuchte unbedingt ein Fully (bzw. oft auch ein 29er oder einfach mehr Federweg). Oft würde ein Fahrtechnikkurs deutlich mehr bringen (und wäre sehr viel günstiger als ein neues Rad), vor allem mehr Sicherheit in solchen Situationen, in denen das Fully den Fahrfehler auch nicht mehr ausbügeln kann. 

Wo ich gerade dabei bin: Den Rundumschlag ergänzen kann man wohl mit Leuten, die nur noch mit Fullface/Protektoren fahren wollen anstatt sich zu überlegen, woher es kommt, dass sie das brauchen. 

All das hat seine Berechtigung, selbstverständlich das Fully ebenso wie Protektoren oder Integralhelme. Ich denke, relevant ist, aus welchem Grund jemand meint, so etwas zu brauchen. 

Und ich glaube, dass du vielleicht allein dadurch, dass es früher keine Fullies gab, wie selbstverständlich eine recht solide Fahrtechnik gelernt haben magst, so dass dir evtl. der Unterschied zu jdn., der von Grund auf nur mit Fully fährt, nicht klar ist. 

Last, but not least, ist es immer noch besser, jemand fährt komplett "overdressed", was Material und Schutzkleidung angeht, als dass er gar nicht fährt...


----------



## scylla (14. September 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Last, but not least, ist es immer noch besser, jemand fährt komplett "overdressed", was Material und Schutzkleidung angeht, als dass er gar nicht fährt...



das ist das wichtigste dabei ... und dass es Spaß machen muss!

Jemandem, der sehr ängstlich ist, kann ein Fully schon enorm helfen, gewisse Angstbarrieren zu überwinden. 

Genau dasselbe Spiel ist es mit Protektoren. 
Die braucht man entweder, weil man total krass fährt (sind hier wahrscheinlich die wenigsten) oder weil man sich bewusst darüber ist, dass man öfter mal Fahrfehler macht, die wehtun können (hier schließe ich mich mit ein). Fahrfehler gehören zum Lernen dazu, daher finde ich nichts verwerflich daran, in dieser Hinsicht "overdressed" unterwegs zu sein.

Nichts desto trotz finde ich aber Vollfederung ebenfalls überbewertet. Geometrie zählt deutlich mehr. Wenn das Budget so beschränkt ist, dass ein "gescheites" Fully eigentlich nicht drin ist, aber trotzdem ein Bike her soll, das auf Fahrfehler recht gutmütig reagiert, dann würde ich zu einem FR-Hardtail raten. Damit gibt's die (gutmütige) Geometrie wie bei einem abfahrtsorientierten Fully, aber zu einem wesentlich günstigeren Kurs.


----------



## Niko_E (14. September 2013)

Hey,
Habt ihr mal bei www.bunnyhop.de geguckt? Die haben meistens ganz gute Angebote! Und sogar schon einige 2014er Modelle auf ihrer Homepage!

Ich bin übrigens 1,73m und fahre auch Herrenmodelle, wie schon gesagt wurde, am wichtigsten ist, dass sich deine Freundin darauf wohl fühlt! 
Habt ihr euch mal die Modelle von Bergamont angeguckt? Vielleicht wäre da ja was (erschwingliches, geeignetes) dabei.


----------



## Batman (15. September 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Es war ein Focus.
> 
> Ich bin nur misstrauisch, wenn mir jemand erzählt, er/sie bräuchte unbedingt ein Fully (bzw. oft auch ein 29er oder einfach mehr Federweg). Oft würde ein Fahrtechnikkurs deutlich mehr bringen (und wäre sehr viel günstiger als ein neues Rad), vor allem mehr Sicherheit in solchen Situationen, in denen das Fully den Fahrfehler auch nicht mehr ausbügeln kann.
> 
> ...



Na ja, die Technik hat sich halt weiter entwickelt. Das kann man nutzen oder, so wie Du, halt als kontraproduktiv hinsichtlich erlernen von Fahrtechnik sehen.
Ich würde meinen Kindern aber heute auch kein Auto ohne technische Hilfsmittel (Servolenkung, Bremskraftverstärker, ABS...) empfehlen, damit die richtig Auto fahren lernen... Da ist es mir lieber, die kommen heil an.


----------



## Warnschild (21. September 2013)

Batman schrieb:


> Na ja, die Technik hat sich halt weiter entwickelt. Das kann man nutzen oder, so wie Du, halt als kontraproduktiv hinsichtlich erlernen von Fahrtechnik sehen.
> Ich würde meinen Kindern aber heute auch kein Auto ohne technische Hilfsmittel (Servolenkung, Bremskraftverstärker, ABS...) empfehlen, damit die richtig Auto fahren lernen... Da ist es mir lieber, die kommen heil an.



Lach, da sehen wir den Unterschied: Mir wären ausreichend PS und ein gutes Fahrwerk, dazu solide Technik am wichtigsten. (allerdings finanzieren sie sich das selbst, von daher würden sie sicherlich auch selbst entscheiden wollen 

Zudem würde ich sie viel fahren lassen, sie zum (umfangreichere Variante) Sicherheitstraining schicken und wenn sie Lust hätten, auch zum Renntraining: Wer das Auto im Griff hat, baut auch dann keinen Mist, wenn die Technik versagt (das sieht man jedes Jahr im Winter, wenn die Leute meinen, dass sie mit wenig Tempo sicher unterwegs sind und damit nur sicherstellen, dass weder sie selbst noch die Schlange hinter ihnen den Berg hinauf kommen). 

PS: Und meinen Kindern würde ich weder verbieten, auf Bäume zu klettern (ich würde nur sicherstellen, dass sie wissen, worauf man achten muss dabei) noch später, den Motorradführerschein zu machen (auch hier allerdings wäre mir wichtig, dass sie wissen, was sie tun).


----------

